# Discontinued - Remington Premier Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded Sabot Slugs



## buckrat (Dec 5, 2010)

I think.

Remington Premier Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded Sabot Slugs. I shoot the 385g 12 gauge 2 3/4"', my 11-87 loves them. I am also very confident with these rounds.

I started having a panic attack when my local gun shop told me they were discontinued.:yikes: I have 3 shells in the safe.:help:

I did find them online and bought a dozen boxes, but most places (including the big stores) said *back-ordered* or were *not available*.

Just a heads up for those who want to keep shooting these rounds.

I ordered mine from hinterlandoutfitters.com

I Binged (<---is that the correct term?) "PR12CLU" and "remington" to find them.


----------



## kydia (Dec 19, 2005)

Remington also quit making the buck hammer slug, my older, slow twist 870 liked them.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Bummer, That's the reason I went to an in-line ML. They quit making the ammo my 870 liked.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

My 870 also loved the buck hammers, she use to be a cheap date to bring to the range.


----------

